# Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat



## Brownshooze (Oct 26, 2009)

I am getting a coolant overheating fault! No visible leaks. I don't wanna believe my radiator is bad ($$$$) So I wanna try the cheap stuff first.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (Brownshooze)*

Are your cooling fans kicking on? If not, it may just be a bad sensor which I hear is pretty easy to replace.


----------



## Brownshooze (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (TREGinginCO)*

yeah fans are kickin on and staying after i turn the engin off.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (Brownshooze)*

Is your's a V8? If so, here's a summary list....
Removing
Drain coolant Cooling system, draining and filling . 
Remove upper coolant hose at coolant thermostat housing.
Remove coolant fan with mount Remove ribbed belt Ribbed belt, removing and installing 
Remove toothed belt Toothed belt, removing, installing and tensioning 
If coolant thermostat must be replaced:
Remove bolts of coolant thermostat housing - arrows - . 
First, remove seal and then coolant thermostat.
Installing
Install coolant thermostat with breather valve - arrow - facing upward. 
Moisten new O-ring with coolant and install.
First, fasten coolant thermostat housing bolts by hand, and then tighten them to 10 Nm.
So it's not that simple - at least on the V8


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (Jxander)*

If they are kicking on and staying on after the vehicle is turned off --- you have a coolant temp sensor that is bad... not the thermostat. 
What is your oil and engine temp gagues reading? If normal... the sensor is bad. 
There have been several people who had the same problem and its has always been the sensor.


----------



## Brownshooze (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (TREGinginCO)*

So Ill try to change the sensor first. Next question where do I find it at in Volkwagen Touareg 2004 V8?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (Brownshooze)*

Look in the thread labeled: Bentley Component Locations in this forum: http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f73/
You will probably find it there.


----------



## Brownshooze (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (spockcat)*

That site you linked has alot of database errors can you please post the info into this thread?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Can someone post insructions on how to change coolant thermostat (Brownshooze)*

PDFs open for me. You may need to be logged on (as in become a member) to see them. I don't have the capability to rehost them elsewhere.


----------

